# celtek gloves..



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone have a pair? im looking at a pair that are on sale on dogfunk and not sure if i should get them or not. are they warm or warm enough? im tired of bulky gloves so i need something thinner but warm


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They make lots of different gloves... gloves don't make your hands warm. I get away with "park" gloves all year, including a -40* day at WP. Keep your core warm and that warm blood gets to your hands. 

That said, Celteks are what I buy. They last longer than anything else I've used. Dakine, Burton, Pow, Grenade...


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for the feedback yea i'll probably order them on friday they look pretty sick i might as well start buy my gear only 3 more months till the season starts lol


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wear Level Park type gloves with cheap Dakine liners which were $3 a pair. Warm as long as you aren't getting them wet.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I wear Alarmed Squid Squish Mittens


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had two pairs of celteks and the heavier pair didn't even last 10 days. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone personally.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I wear Alarmed Squid Squish Mittens


:laugh:


10charihopeyoubreakyourneck


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

if the celteks are bad what should i get i need something warm and pipe gloveish


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll tell you what not to get. Don't get POWs Shocker pipe glove if you need warmth. I love the style but when the temps get below 30 I have to ditch them for my heavier gloves.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Dakine broncos.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My broncos fell apart in half a season. 3 pairs of burtons lasted half a season. 2 pairs of Pows lasted three quarters. Another pair of dakines lasted me three quarters. My uber spring celteks lasted 3 seasons and the other pair are still good enough for probably another half season. So probably 1.5 out of those. For some reason i burn through gloves and celteks are all that have lasted more than 1 season. 

10 days? Even grenade beats that, you got a bad pair or were doin laybacks on concrete in the streets.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No just just sucked ass. I have talked to several other people and I have heard a lot of different complaints about Celteks quality.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

what should i get that are warm and pipe glovish idk what to get


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowvols said:


> No just just sucked ass. I have talked to several other people and I have heard a lot of different complaints about Celteks quality.


Weird



JayMess686 said:


> what should i get that are warm and pipe glovish idk what to get


Alpinist Glove | Marmot Clothing and Equipment


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hestra?

10char


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Gloves Snowboard Gloves Snowboarding Mittens Gloves Ski - Level Gloves

Get some of those


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Nivek: Have you never had problems with a pair? I was all about supporting a local Utah company until they moved, but having to go through a couple pairs of gloves a year is kind of stupid I think.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Nivek: Have you never had problems with a pair? I was all about supporting a local Utah company until they moved, but having to go through a couple pairs of gloves a year is kind of stupid I think.


Of Celteks? No I haven't. Like I've said, they've been the only company to date I have tried to last a full season. And both pairs have lasted longer than even that.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Whiskey Militia has had a few pairs up lately. Matter of fact there's some up right now for $16.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Nivek: I guess either I got a crappy pair or you got lucky. I didn't see where you had said you had had a couple pairs last longer than a season, my bad.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Nivek: Have you never had problems with a pair? I was all about supporting a local Utah company until they moved, but having to go through a couple pairs of gloves a year is kind of stupid I think.


yea they have been there for a week or so but when i click on them they bring me to a different pair which are ugly but i'll keep looking out for a pair


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Celteks are garbage, i have had 1 pair and any time i would take them of the inner liner would get all pulled out of the fingers and i would be a pain in the ass to get back to normal, HATE CELTEK


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Fast times are really warm and stay dry but I mainly rock Northface Montana's most of the time


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Nivek said:


> My broncos fell apart in half a season. 3 pairs of burtons lasted half a season. 2 pairs of Pows lasted three quarters. Another pair of dakines lasted me three quarters. My uber spring celteks lasted 3 seasons and the other pair are still good enough for probably another half season. So probably 1.5 out of those. For some reason i burn through gloves and celteks are all that have lasted more than 1 season.
> 
> 10 days? Even grenade beats that, you got a bad pair or were doin laybacks on concrete in the streets.


Which models did/do you have? I've owned something like 5 celtek gloves from the 07-09 design years. I like their styling and their functionality but EVERY one has disappointed me durability wise. This ranges from dying on tow ropes (I know tow ropes are tough on gloves, but one freaking day?!), seams exploding (between thumb and index finger), zipper pulls falling off, to just accelerated wear and tear. It's gotten to a point where I basically don't buy their stuff no matter how cool or how impressed I am at first blush.

That said, they changed factories last season and completely overhauled the line. They fit lower profile, stiffer, and burlier, so perhaps they're better now.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have some celtek spring gloves and wore them at wolfcreek pow day and needless to say they were useless. I wore latex gloves under them because they absorb water like a sponge. I dont even wear them in spring weather since i got my gortex burton mittens.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

heard good things about hestra. $$ tho i think.


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Celtek gloves , I have the Fast times glove and the Aviator glove. The Fast times is ok but I needed some more warmth and got the Aviators. But I probably don't get up to the mountains as often as others (maybe 15 days a year) so can't really advise on durability.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

I just scooped up a pair of the 10/11 Faded 10k gloves, good for warmer days, I still like TNF gloves better, just need to find undercuff gloves that are just as good.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i just picked up the Dakine Broncos they're mad warm and have the undercuff feature i love em


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> Celteks are garbage, i have had 1 pair and any time i would take them of the inner liner would get all pulled out of the fingers and i would be a pain in the ass to get back to normal, HATE CELTEK


+1 they look very durable but I always have a hell of a time trying to put the inner lining back after I pull my fingers out


----------

